# Nass RAW - Wed, 5/11



## Greg (May 7, 2011)

Bike is ready. Looking to get started for the MTB season, Wed RAW. Slow to moderate pace (more likely slow....haven't been on a bike since July). Maybe 6 or 7 miles tops. Open to suggesttions on starting point based on current logging situation/trail conditions. Soccer fields? Stone Rd.? Hit me up.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2011)

Oh.... aming for 5:30-ish start.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2011)

I should be able to make this just to hear you huffing and puffing around the trails.

Probably the best place to ride from now is the soccer fields, hopefully woodcore can make it to lead us again on the trails we rode last night. Lots of fun new stuff over there.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2011)

I'm in.  Soccer fields should work well, even if Woodcore doesn't make it I can probably find most of the stuff he showed us.


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm in.  Soccer fields should work well, even if Woodcore doesn't make it I can probably find most of the stuff he showed us.



I was able to find them all on todays ride, we're all set.


----------



## WoodCore (May 9, 2011)

I should be able to make this ride.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2011)

You guys still in?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2011)

Frig my bike is basically unrideable. The elastomers on my ancient bike are dorked. To top that off, the front (Garvin) fork is squeaking like a mofo, and it's almost impossible to ride it's so annoying. ("squeak, squeak, squeak")


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2011)

Lax should be over on May 23.  After that I will be down for some RAWs, RBWs, and weekend rides!


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You guys still in?



I'm in. And please be gentle. Again, haven't pedaled in 9 months. Trying to hydrate today, but not sure how much that will even help.....


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm in. And please be gentle. Again, haven't pedaled in 9 months. Trying to hydrate today, but not sure how much that will even help.....



You'll be fine.  I'm sure you'll dust most of us.  Hydration will be good!


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> Frig my bike is basically unrideable. The elastomers on my ancient bike are dorked. To top that off, the front (Garvin) fork is squeaking like a mofo, and it's almost impossible to ride it's so annoying. ("squeak, squeak, squeak")



You own the premier NorthEast Outdoor Adventure website, I'd think you'd be able to work out getting a new bike somehow...


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm in. And please be gentle. Again, haven't pedaled in 9 months. Trying to hydrate today, but not sure how much that will even help.....



I was going to bring my hard tail out, but then I remember on one of your 2 rides last year you pretty set the pace for us snails.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Lax should be over on May 23.  After that I will be down for some RAWs, RBWs, and weekend rides!



Looking forward to riding with you again.


----------

